# anyone know the number please for bramblewood hedgehogs?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

its in cardiff and I cant find the number anywhere. The website is down too. anyone had any experiences from there? is the owner of this site? thanks.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

If the site is down then their is a possibility that they are not running anymore 

Get intouch with christy Arthravan as she breeds hedgies too and she is your way : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I googled it and found this site

Bramble Wood <BrambleW>

But I've never heard of them myself.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Cant say i have heard of them either tbh


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Id found them on google ages ago, and Id been given a link to an ad from them and im pretty sure its recent. I thought id at least find an old number though. oh well.
thanks for the bebo site, I will have to retrieve my old details.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

You could also chat to Arthravan too :whistling2: like i said she breeds wonderful hedgepigs :flrt::flrt:

i have 2 off her :flrt::flrt:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

tbh i would much rather have one of athravan as I have had a few things from her shop and I am more comfortable with their friendly service. I know she wouldnt do me wrong. I am however thinking of the price...all hogs from bramblewood are 100 nomatter what colour and they come with everything you need (bowls, hides, food, toys etc) and all you need is the cage and wheel. 
I know you pay for quality, but I was going to look into it all first and I know, like Christy, he doesnt interbreed. He is selling an apricot one on a uk ad site cos he doesnt have another unrelated one to breed with. And Id obviously look into things more and inspect the animal before I buy from anyone. 
Another thing is, even though Im looking round atm wherever I may find them nearby, I am still trying to see if I can sctually keep one at home. My dad isnt too keen. My mum doesnt mind. I have the room, and have done all the research needed. 
The only thing left is to get my dad to say yes, and then Id save up and Id have my own little hog. Its not that im not responsible in case anyone replies with things like that, cos I own many animals...and care for them responsibly and he sees that...and thats why my mum doesnt mind.
My dad just diesnt like more animals being added (even when I lived away from home he didnt like it lol) and now he loves my beardie that I got.
While Im writing this, Ive seen many sites with all the correct info on hogs but one thing thats wrong...they can be kept IN a hamster cage!!!
This is wrong surely unless you have a mutant giant hamster!! The wheel alone must be at least 12 inches. 
Ive read the suitable cages are as follows...
an indoor rabbit/gunie pig enclosure without wires that they can get their heads stuck in, well ventilated aquariums or well ventilated rub type things that are large and tall enough.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I do understand what your saying 

but you dont just get the hog with christy she also supplys the certificate.......large box of dry cat food, tub of dried meal worms, a flying saucer wheel and a lil like muff thing for them to sleep on 

I also know christy dosnt over breed her hogs she gives them a nice break before breeding again 

i do think him selling a hog because he dosnt have anything to pair it up with thats not related is him being a good breeder more no point keeping it cant make money from it 

they can probably get away with selling the hogs at that price because at a guess they mass reproduce them 

i could be totally wrong though


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Emma for the good words 

I don't mind however, obviously price can be an issue, I'm not really willing to go lower than £125 on the price of my chocolate / salt and peppers and £150 on my colours but I have no problem if people think that's too expensive going elsewhere, as long as it's a reputable breeder who puts the hogs first then it's all good.. I very rarely have hoglets left by the time they're ready to go, they are usually all reserved in advance, so I'm not too worried about my prices.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Thanks Emma for the good words
> 
> I don't mind however, obviously price can be an issue, I'm not really willing to go lower than £125 on the price of my chocolate / salt and peppers and £150 on my colours but I have no problem if people think that's too expensive going elsewhere, as long as it's a reputable breeder who puts the hogs first then it's all good.. I very rarely have hoglets left by the time they're ready to go, they are usually all reserved in advance, so I'm not too worried about my prices.


 
Christy i think your prices are fantastic for what comes with the babies when you pick them up or have them delivered 

I have never had a single problem with the hogs you have bred they are fantastic lil guys an i love em to bits 

i would have hogs off you again there is no question in that : victory:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ah, I was under the impression it was just 120-150 for the hog only, without anything else. Ok, well thats ok then lol. Just to clear it up, I think 120 is a good price. Just I was looking into the other man too in case it was a batter deal price wise for me. 
As said, I would prefer to buy from Christy any day as I already am experienced with her kind service shop-wise and she gets endless good recommendations lol.
I preferably would be looking at a salt and pepper or any dark one anyway, so I would be paying the 120 ish price if ever buying from her.
So is that inc delivery?
Id probably have a loooong wait if I ever do get to have one, as like you said most or all of the babies are already gone. Id prefer a baby, as it would be my first hog.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Ah, I was under the impression it was just 120-150 for the hog only, without anything else. Ok, well thats ok then lol. Just to clear it up, I think 120 is a good price. Just I was looking into the other man too in case it was a batter deal price wise for me.
> As said, I would prefer to buy from Christy any day as I already am experienced with her kind service shop-wise and she gets endless good recommendations lol.
> I preferably would be looking at a salt and pepper or any dark one anyway, so I would be paying the 120 ish price if ever buying from her.
> So is that inc delivery?
> Id probably have a loooong wait if I ever do get to have one, as like you said most or all of the babies are already gone. Id prefer a baby, as it would be my first hog.


 
your best option is to pm christy or pop in an see her at the shop and have a chat with her :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you need to decide and discuss with your parents whether you are getting one for sure or not, and then add up the cost of the cage and everything else and find out whats available - I won't have any babies for at least a few months now, and I already have half a dozen people on waiting lists, it will be the same for most breeders.

I'm happy to negotiate costs, including full setups and delivery if required, but to be honest, I'm not going to try and be the cheapest person on the market, quality over quantity any day and if price is that important to you then of course you should shop around - there are loads of other great breeders on here also and there have been a few very reasonabley priced hogs+setups being sold on in the classifieds lately


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We got our female from Christy and she is brilliant. She even delivered her to us near Heathrow on the way to a show. The hoggy is perfectly healthy and never had a problem with her whatsoever. Cannot recommend Christy more for hoggies or royals as my royal is absolutely brilliant that i got from her.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

apparently bramblewood is no longer breeding
ive never bought from athraven but there seems plenty of good feedback


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

second what angeldog says - I looked into his site too a little while back. Any good breeder will supply a food supply with the hog or should do at least - its stressful for them moving without adding any more problems into the equasion with their diet and then you can always change it slowly in time if you wanted to - also good to have them registered and hence have ancestry


----------



## IguanaIguana (Sep 19, 2009)

hi there i swopped a baby of mine for a young champain male,going bk 3 year ago he is a tidy chap i found. he was in barry. as far as i know gone out of hogs all together.


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a hedgehog from Bramblewood in 2004 and I couldn't have wished for a nicer bloke. He cared deeply about all his hedgehogs and they were all very well looked after. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him if he was still breeding and things are the same now as they were then.


----------

